# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  My Training Journal

## Carlos_E

I've posted a few of my workouts in the member picture section so I thought I would go ahead and start a training journal. I will use it through out contest prep.

----------


## Hackamaniac

Awesome... I always wanted to learn how to train like a pro :Smilie:

----------


## Carlos_E

8/3/06

*Back workout*

Hammer strength seated row close grip super set with close grip pull ups
4 sets, 12 reps

Wide grip pull downs to chest super set with pull downs behind the head with light weight
4 sets, 12 reps in front. 5 reps behind

Dumbbell rows
4 sets, 10 reps

Rear delts
4 sets, 10 reps

Cable row to middle back
3 sets, 10 reps

Close grip pull downs
3 sets, 10 reps

Saw horse pull overs
3 sets, 10 reps

Posing
Incline lat spread with weight
4 sets, 6 reps

Deadlifts
3 sets pyramiding up to max weight. 3 sets pyramiding down.

----------


## Carlos_E

8/12/06

The workout took a little under 2 hours. Lot of stretching through out and posing afterwards. 

Victor asked me how often I train calves. I told him to be honest probably twice a month. He gave me a look and said they look great for twice a month. Then he said I have the potential to get freaky calves and to blow them out once a week. *I did part of my workout with blood running down my leg. I split my knee open right before squats.* I finished the leg workout with blood coming out. He told me I am hard core. 

Afterwards he asked me if I would be interested in doing a training video with him. I said Hellz Yeah!  :Wink/Grin:  

*Leg Workout*
4 sets standing leg curls. 12 reps
Super set with 4 sets of modified leg press. 15 reps (From the bottom then up 50% then back down. Felt high in the hamstring near glute tie in.)

4 sets seated leg curls. 10 reps squeezing and 5 second hold on last 3 reps
Super set with 4 set single leg seated curls. 5 reps slow holding each rep

4 sets laying leg curls. 10 reps
Super set with 4 sets quarter leg curls. 6 rep. (Basically curling from the top down a quarter of the way and back up. Felt high in the hamstring near glute tie in.)

4 sets leg extensions. 12 reps. 5 second hold on last 3 reps
Stretching quads in between each set. *(This is where I hit my knee and split it open. I did front squats with blood running down.)*

5 sets front squats. 10 reps (From the bottom then up 75% then back down.)

4 sets leg press. HEAVY! 10 reps. (From the bottom then up 75% then back down.)
*My legs were trembling after this.*

2 sets lunges. 10 reps.
Super set with 2 sets dumbbell squats. 10 reps. (From the bottom then up 50% then back down.)
*I collapsed a few times during lunges. (He laughed!)*

3 sets Adductor machine. (I call them pussy crunches) 10 reps.

Then lots of posing.

----------


## JohnboyF

Wow carlos... A Training Video... Props bro...

Gonna keep up with this thread... Very Grueling...!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

Nice!

Pics dammit..i want...PICS!

----------


## chest6

thats some MAD volume right there. It scares me  :Frown:   :LOL: 

Weight! I wanna see numbers!  :Smilie: 



oh..and pics.

----------


## Liftnainez

good job carlos.. is this your training for pre contest or just one of the usual routines?

----------


## Carlos_E

> good job carlos.. is this your training for pre contest or just one of the usual routines?


Pre contest. When I was training on my own I did not do near this volume. I kept it low reps and heavy.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hi carlos. Very interesting log mate. Any chance you could post an example of one of your usual off season workouts. Im currently bulking and would love to pick up some tips and ideas for training heavy. Would love to see some pics too. Keep up the hard work!!

----------


## Carlos_E

> Hi carlos. Very interesting log mate. Any chance you could post an example of one of your usual off season workouts. Im currently bulking and would love to pick up some tips and ideas for training heavy. Would love to see some pics too. Keep up the hard work!!


I train quads and hamstrings on seperate days. Hamstrings and calves together. I do a little over an hour for both quads and hamstrings. 


Bulking leg workout. 
Quads 
5 sets squats ass to floor (first set warm up. the rest heavy 6-8 rep range) 
4 sets leg press. 6-10 reps (I go heavy balls out for this) 
4 sets hack squats or 4 sets walking lunges. 
4-5 sets leg extensions. (One leg at a time.) 10 reps 

Hamstrings 
4 sets stiff leg deadlifts. (first set warm up. the rest heavy 6-8 rep range)
4 sets standing leg curls (Heavy 6-8 rep range)
4 sets seated leg curls. 8-10 rep range
4 sets of laying leg. (One leg at a time.) 6-8 rep range 
4 sets pussy crunches (adductor machine) 10 reps

Then calves

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thankyou carlos I need to work more on legs so i might try this out. Could you tell me your split off season and pre contest?

----------


## Carlos_E

Training Split

Quads
Chest/Triceps
Back/Traps
Shoulders/Biceps
Hamstrings/Calves

Once in awhile I'll throw in a day just arms.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thats great carlos, thanks so much for info. I will try out the split with my bulking cycle and see if i can make some good improvements on legs.

----------


## Carlos_E

As a result of the workout I did yesterday, I have to say my legs are KILLING ME. It feels like 100s of hot needles shoved into my quads. It's a nagging pain that won't go away. I've stayed in bed all day and I'm having a hard time walking to the kitchen.  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

Thats how I've been today a lil bit..but I didnt do 20 sets  :Smilie:

----------


## novastepp

awesome carlos!  :Thumps Up:  i am very interested in this, don't EAT ME if i ask a few questions here and there about routines and approaches. i just want to learn and not be 100 needles in YOUR ASS. wait... haha

do you always do high sets and high volume? i do that, but guys say that is overtraining... however, i can sleep through my night and i eat and rest ALOT. not as much as i would like right now, but during fall and spring semester its just lay down and study all evening and nght. and during the day i'm in classes. plus i put down 4000+cals a day. i don't believe in overtraining just underfed and under rested. i know you have much more mass than me to recover, so i'm just curious as to how you feel about that.

----------


## Carlos_E

> awesome carlos!  i am very interested in this, don't EAT ME if i ask a few questions here and there about routines and approaches. i just want to learn and not be 100 needles in YOUR ASS. wait... haha
> 
> do you always do high sets and high volume? i do that, but guys say that is overtraining... however, i can sleep through my night and i eat and rest ALOT. not as much as i would like right now, but during fall and spring semester its just lay down and study all evening and nght. and during the day i'm in classes. plus i put down 4000+cals a day. i don't believe in overtraining just underfed and under rested. i know you have much more mass than me to recover, so i'm just curious as to how you feel about that.


I normally do not do high volume. Off season I train low rep very heavy weight. I have a contest coming up in November and I'm training with my coach. This is the way he trains. So far it's has been kicking my ass. If you are natural I would consider this over training.

----------


## novastepp

> I normally do not do high volume. Off season I train low rep very heavy weight. I have a contest coming up in November and I'm training with my coach. This is the way he trains. So far it's has been kicking my ass. If you are natural I would consider this over training.


well hell, i'm not doing as much as you anyway. every 4 weeks i change my routine for a week and do a different routine with less sets. but for now its working, and i try my hardest to rest up... thank you for your comment. good luck and i'll be watching through November.  :Owned:

----------


## spound

> awesome carlos!  i am very interested in this, don't EAT ME if i ask a few questions here and there about routines and approaches. i just want to learn and not be 100 needles in YOUR ASS. wait... haha
> 
> do you always do high sets and high volume? i do that, but guys say that is overtraining... however, i can sleep through my night and i eat and rest ALOT. not as much as i would like right now, but during fall and spring semester its just lay down and study all evening and nght. and during the day i'm in classes. plus i put down 4000+cals a day. *i don't believe in overtraining just underfed and under rested.* i know you have much more mass than me to recover, so i'm just curious as to how you feel about that.



Not that you might care, but I 100% disagree with that statement. I can assure you...overtraining is a VERY real thing, and can completely sabotage (sp) progress and cause much waisted time in the gym. Be careful.

----------


## chest6

> I normally do not do high volume. Off season I train low rep very heavy weight. I have a contest coming up in November and I'm training with my coach. This is the way he trains. So far it's has been kicking my ass. *If you are natural I would consider this over training*.


Yeah, thats the first thought that came to mind after you posted it up. I'm interested to see how it works for you.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Yeah, thats the first thought that came to mind after you posted it up. I'm interested to see how it works for you.


Who said I was natural?  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

> Who said I was natural?


Oh I've been around long enough to know that you aren't  :LOL: 

I was just sayin in general..bcuz I've still known many to overtrain while on a lot of gear

----------


## Superballer

This will be a great log.... Thanks for putting in the time Carlos.

----------


## Carlos_E

I got the gym 20 minutes late. I couldn't help it. I took the subway and the two trains I was on got stuck in the tunnel and went out of service. 

When I got to the gym Victor was not happy. He said we're going to run through the entire workout no rest. 10 second rest between sets and enough time to stretch and take a sip of water between stations. We were moving very quick. I was covered in sweat by second set of incline dumbbells. 

He commented I have more strength than I did the past 3 weeks and I look much leaner. He said I look very good. A couple people watching walked over and said "Wow he looks good. He's ripped." Victor said no he's not! Don't tell him that! (I guess he wants to keep in my head I don't look good and need to work harder.)

8/16/06

*Chest workout*

5 sets standing incline flys. 10 reps
Super set with 5 sets hammer strength flat bench. 10 reps.
1st set warm up and the rest very heavy

4 sets incline dumbbells. 10 reps
Super set with modified pull over. 10 reps
Also heavy

*This is where he commented that my strength has increased significantly. His mood changed for the better. No more evil looks for being late.*

3 sets weighted dips. 10 reps
super set with standing cables. 10 reps. 5 second most muscular hold every other rep.
Super set with lateral raises for delts. 10 reps.

4 sets close grip pull ups to failure. Full range deep stretch at the bottom stretching lats and chest. 

Posing

----------


## rake922

> Not that you might care, but I 100% disagree with that statement. I can assure you...overtraining is a VERY real thing, and can completely sabotage (sp) progress and cause much waisted time in the gym. Be careful.


Very true..

Once a growth response is reached in a workout then pretty much everything done after that is just delving into your recovery time, burning up glycogen, and catabolizing muscle mass.

----------


## rake922

> As a result of the workout I did yesterday, I have to say my legs are KILLING ME. It feels like 100s of hot needles shoved into my quads. It's a nagging pain that won't go away. I've stayed in bed all day and I'm having a hard time walking to the kitchen.


Carlos and Victor's approach to this sport is basically trying to annihilate themselves into rigor mortis during your workouts.

Unbearable or agonizing pain doesn't necessarily lead to hypertrophy and even though these guys are juiced, they can still overtrain.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Carlos and Victor's approach to this sport is basically trying to annihilate themselves into rigor mortis during your workouts.
> 
> Unbearable or agonizing pain doesn't necessarily lead to hypertrophy and even though these guys are juiced, they can still overtrain.


Yeah, thats why I look the way I do and Victor is a pro. And you look like?

???

----------


## svarturer

I am following this one... !

----------


## rake922

> Yeah, thats why I look the way I do and Victor is a pro. And you look like?
> 
> ???


With your above reasoning (which basically indicates you have to be buff to give advice):
All NFL football coaches must be at the time of their tenure, elite football players... 
All strength coaches must at the time that they are coaching, be elite lifters...


Furthermore Carlos, you're close to 15 years older than me plus you have taken more anabolics than me. (just superdrol for me)

To be totally honest, anyone using steroids on *any* training routine known to man is going to advance forward faster than if they trained naturally. That's pretty obvious.

----------


## Carlos_E

> With your above reasoning (which basically indicates you have to be buff to give advice):
> All NFL football coaches must be at the time of their tenure, elite football players... 
> All strength coaches must at the time that they are coaching, be elite lifters...


I have said it before and I will say it again. I follow advice from people who can SHOW ME they know what they're talking about. I had this same discussion with SwoleCat and he agrees with me 100%. That is why he looks the way he does and is successful running his business. He can show and prove his knowledge.




> To be totally honest, anyone using steroids on *any* training routine known to man is going to advance forward faster than if they trained naturally. That's pretty obvious.


No that is not true. I have seen plenty of guys who use anabolics with no change. On or off, if you do not eat and train properly you will not grow.

----------


## C_Bino

Never saw this thread before Carlos, now I will check it daily for updates and incorporate some of your knowledge/ideas into my own training.

----------


## Carlos_E

8/16/06

*Arms
*
Stretching through out workout and posing after.

*Bicep*
Barbell curls. 4 sets, 10 reps.
Superset with seated dumbbell curls. 4 sets, 10 reps.

Overhead cable curls. 4 sets, 10 reps.
Superset with machine preacher curls. 4 sets, 10 reps.

*Triceps*
Close grip flat bench. 4 sets, 10 reps.
Superset with dumbbell kickbacks. 4 sets, 10 reps.

Rope pushdowns. 4 sets, 10 reps.
Super set with laying triceps extensions. 4 sets, 10 reps.
and super set with reverse grip pushdowns. 4 sets, 10 reps.

Posing

----------


## Carlos_E

8/21/06

*Hamstrings*
4 sets standing leg curls. 12 reps
Stretching

4 sets seated leg curls. 10 reps squeezing and 5 second hold on last 3 reps
Super set with 4 set single leg seated curls. 5 reps slow holding each rep
Stretching

4 sets laying leg curls. 10 reps
Super set with 4 sets quarter leg curls. 8 reps
Stretching

4 sets stiff leg deadlifts

*Calves*
4 sets calve raises on leg press. 12 reps toes straight.
4 sets calve raises on leg press. 12 reps toes out.
Stretching

4 sets standing calve raises. 10 reps.
Stretching

4 sets seated calve raises. 10 reps.
Stretching

----------


## Warrior

> *Chest workout*
> 
> 5 sets standing incline flys. 10 reps


Explain  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## novastepp

> Not that you might care, but I 100% disagree with that statement. I can assure you...overtraining is a VERY real thing, and can completely sabotage (sp) progress and cause much waisted time in the gym. Be careful.


i suppose in my little corner of the world, the amount of work i do some might, consider overtraining, but i am not talking getting overly crazy here. i suppose i should have said that, but with my routine i don't think its overtraining for me. should have explained. and i don't go balls like that all the time, just a few weeks here and there, others i lighten all work and it works too.


Carlos, keep up the dedication and hard work. i wish i had someone here to push me to a crazy place like you and Victor do. would be great/crippling for me  :LOL:

----------


## Carlos_E

8/22/06

*Chest workout*
4 sets standing incline flys. 10 reps
Super set with 4 sets modified pull over. 10 reps
Stretching

4 sets modified flat bench barbell. 10 reps
Super set with 4 sets cables. 10 reps. 5 second hold every other rep
Stretching

4 sets weight dips. 10 reps
Super set with lateral raises. 10 reps
Stretching

Posing

----------


## C_Bino

I Wanna See A Back Workout From Today!!!

----------


## Carlos_E

8/23/06

*Back workout*

4 sets Dumbbell rows. 100 pounds. 10 reps. Alternating sides. 4 consecutive sets no rest between sets. (This shit was really hard.)  :LOL: 
Stretching

4 sets wide grip pull downs to chest. 10 reps.
Super set with pull downs behind the head with light weight. 5 reps.
Stretching

5 sets hammer strength seated row. 10 reps. (Very heavy)
Stretching

3 sets close grip pull downs. 10 reps* (This is where I had a tantrum cursing and threw my straps because Victor would not help me wrap them. i'm not used to wearing straps. I hate them! He helped me after my tantrum.)* _He said he can tell I'm going to be a pain in the ass in a few weeks when I'm in the middle of contest prep._  :LOL: 
Stretching

4 Hammer strength over head row under hand grip. 10 reps.
Stretching

3 sets seated cable row. 10 reps
Stretching

5 sets dead lifts.

Posing throughout

----------


## C_Bino

That made me tired just reading it all...lol
Really great workout though...and btw...


TANTRUM ALERT! BEWARE OF CARLOS

----------


## Carlos_E

> That made me tired just reading it all...lol
> Really great workout though...and btw...
> 
> 
> TANTRUM ALERT! BEWARE OF CARLOS



Just don't make me use straps and you have nothing to worry about.  :LOL:

----------


## Carlos_E

> Explain


Standing incline flys.

Take a bench, set it to vertical. Stand in front of it and lean your shoulders back onto the top of the bench. You're standing up but leaning back at a slight angle. Body at 11 o'clock position.

Do incline flys.

----------


## Warrior

> Standing incline flys.
> 
> Take a bench, set it to vertical. Stand in front of it and lean your shoulders back onto the top of the bench. You're standing up but leaning back at a slight angle. Body at 11 o'clock position.
> 
> Do incline flys.


Interesting... does this angle cause any issues with the integrity of your shoulder joint or connective tissue? I used to do seated delt/verticle flyes and they tore my shoulders up...

----------


## Carlos_E

> Interesting... does this angle cause any issues with the integrity of your shoulder joint or connective tissue? I used to do seated delt/verticle flyes and they tore my shoulders up...


When I do them I'm leaning back at an angle. My body angle is like this.

\

I don't feel pressure in my shoulder. I feel the movement in my upper chest and a very deep stretch in my chest at the bottom of the movement.

----------


## Warrior

Okay, I think I got it... I'll have to give this a try  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Carlos_E

Today Victor told me who will be my posing coach. He is a guy I know from NYC who competes nationally. He's going to work with me on posing and help me put together my routine.

8/26/06

*Shoulders*

5 sets rear delts on pec deck. 10 reps (First set warm up)
Superset with 5 sets rear delts one arm at a time. 10 reps *(same weight as using both arms)*
Stretching

4 sets hammer strength military press. 10 reps.
Superset with 4 sets hammer strength military press facing inward. 10 reps. *(It hits shoulders at a different angle and removes chest from the movement. It's MUCH harder to do.) Kicked my ass!*

4 sets 1 arm dumbbell presses. 10 reps
Superset with lateral raises. 10 reps
Superset with pull downs. 10 reps. *(Hands shoulder width apart, under hand grip. Squeezing rear delts at the bottom of the movement.) Kicked my ass again!*
Stretching

3 sets incline barbell press. 10 reps
Superset with 3 sets of incline flys.
Stretching

Posing with Leo at the end.

----------


## Carlos_E

> That made me tired just reading it all...lol
> Really great workout though...and btw...
> 
> 
> TANTRUM ALERT! BEWARE OF CARLOS


No tantrum today. I did get mad when the weight was really heavy but I didn't throw sttuff.  :LOL:

----------


## C_Bino

> No tantrum today. I did get mad when the weight was really heavy but I didn't throw sttuff.


Looks like another hell of a workout man. Can you explain how you did the pull downs? Did you do it as you would for back, but keeping you back completely vertical and not angled at all...what grip on the bar etc?

----------


## Carlos_E

> Can you explain how you did the pull downs? Did you do it as you would for back, but keeping you back completely vertical and not angled at all...what grip on the bar etc?


Yes, like you would for back. Hands shoulder width apart on the bar using an under hand grip. Keep back straight, chest high and shoulders pinned back. Pull the bar down to your chest and squeeze. Felt across top of back and rear delts. 




> Looks like another hell of a workout man.


Man you have no idea how much I'm wiped out afterwards. Energy level is so low I have a hard time climbing the stairs to leave. I take a cab home and fall asleep on the way home. It takes energy to eat my post workout meal. After that I lay down and sleep for about 4-5 hours then get up and eat again. Then right back to sleep. 
 :Frown:   :LOL:

----------


## Carlos_E

Should I bother doing this? I have no clue if anyone is actually reading this shit besides me, C_Bino and Warrior.

----------


## Carlos_E

8/27/06

*Arms*

An hour and a half of shit for arms. 30 mins of posing.

----------


## chest6

> Should I bother doing this? I have no clue if anyone is actually reading this shit besides me, C_Bino and Warrior.


I've been reading...

----------


## Hackamaniac

I've been reading as well..

----------


## JohnboyF

I'm reading.. Not posting.. Reading very intrestingly... I'm tired after reading it.. 10seconds rest betweeen sets I thought 30 was hard holy

Carlos. What types of Stretches do u do? Just the normal ones or do you use a band or tubing?

----------


## Mighty Joe

I'm gonna give that leg w/o a go bro!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> 8/27/06
> 
> *Arms*
> 
> An hour and a half of shit for arms. 30 mins of posing.


LOL I like the detail in this one.

and i been reading avidly. Given me some good ideas for workouts. Thanks.

----------


## G-1000

Nice thread Carlos. 

How do you like all the Supersets. Do you feel that your getting better gains with them or just more definition.

----------


## SMAN12b

I read it too, just don't always post things....I wouldnt want to be a whore....LOLOL yes I would


Hellish workouts bro!!!

----------


## Carlos_E

> Nice thread Carlos. 
> 
> How do you like all the Supersets. Do you feel that your getting better gains with them or just more definition.


I'm getting a lot more strength. When we first started he told me my strength endurance was very bad. When I hit the wall, I hit the wall. It was hard for me to push through with more reps. Since doing all of the super sets my strength and endurance has gotten much better. When we move to heavy weight I can push a lot more reps than I could before.

Also I'm a lot more sore after workouts. I'm not used to training this way. Everything is new so it's a shock to my body and it's responding to it. I think I've gained both size and definition.

----------


## Carlos_E

...Another thing. My appetite has increased since working with him. Before I had to force feed myself but lately I've been hungry for food.

----------


## G-1000

That is great.

It's alwas good to change things up. That is one thing i do well. If i dont i would get board and now wont to go. 

Do you find you self pushing harder because your working with a trainer?

----------


## G-1000

> ...Another thing. I'm appetite has increased since working with him. Before I had to force feed myself but lately I've been hungry for food.



I can see that. Did you do cardio before or not realy.

----------


## Carlos_E

> I can see that. Did you do cardio before or not realy.


Uhh... don't hate me. I never do cardio. The only time I do cardio is during contest prep.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Do you find you self pushing harder because your working with a trainer?


He's my contest coach and he trains pros so I was honored when he said he wanted to work with me. I push myself A LOT harder because I don't want to disappoint or for him to think he's wasting his time. Plus he promised to get me big.  :Big Grin:

----------


## G-1000

> He's my contest coach and he trains pros so I was honored when he said he wanted to work with me. I push myself A LOT harder because I don't want to disappoint or for him to think he's wasting his time. Plus he promised to get me big.



That just shows what kind of person you are. 


If you have done cardio in the past you would have been able to eat more. Now your getting your cardio in the work out. With doing dropsets and supersets your hart rate should be 155 or better.

----------


## Carlos_E

> If you have done cardio in the past you would have been able to eat more. Now your getting your cardio in the work out. With doing dropsets and supersets your hart rate should be 155 or better.


That is the thing. When my appetite was better I wasn't doing cardio then either.

----------


## getbig32

great stuff carlos!!! i will be following

----------


## G-1000

> That is the thing. When my appetite was better I wasn't doing cardio then either.


I do the same as you. But just have to keep in mine that thay go hand and hand.


I hate doing cardio. So i can can finde one exscuse to avoid it i will.

----------


## Mizfit

> I do the same as you. But just have to keep in mine that thay go hand and hand.
> 
> 
> I hate doing cardio. So i can can finde one exscuse to avoid it i will.


i avoid cardio like the plague - but it sucks it's not just for weight lose, so u have to do it  :Frown:

----------


## Carlos_E

> I do the same as you. But just have to keep in mine that thay go hand and hand.
> 
> 
> I hate doing cardio. So i can can finde one exscuse to avoid it i will.


My problem is when I do cardio I shrink. I lose weight. That's the main reason I don't do it.

----------


## G-1000

> My problem is when I do cardio I shrink. I lose weight. That's the main reason I don't do it.



So do i so so i. 

When i am bulking i will eat a pb&j right before. This way i dont go catabolic. Then i pound a shake as soon as i get offf. I just do it get my hart rate up to 155-160 for like 30min. It also helps get o2 in your blood stream. So youe workout days you feel better and get better pumps.

----------


## Carlos_E

8/27/06

*Arms*

The workout took 2 hours. An hour and a half of arms and 30 minutes of posing. We hit arms from many different angles and many different movements and I cannot remember the entire workout. This is all I can remember. 

4 sets wide grip lat pull downs. 10 reps

4 sets tricep extension over head. 12 reps. 

6 sets incline skull crushers with dumbbells 10 reps.
Super set with standing dumbbell curls. *(Back against the wall to not allow cheating.)* 10 reps.

*We did a lot more stuff here but I can't remember all of it.*

4 sets close grip flat bench. 12 reps.
Super set with 4 sets concentration curls done slowly. 5 count up and down squeezing the top. 10 reps.

4 sets tricep movement I've never done before and too hard to explain. 10 reps.
Super set with 4 set across body dumbbell tricep extension. 10 reps.
Super set with 6 sets hammer curls. 10 reps.

30 minutes of posing. It was hard to pose because my arms were so pumped. I had a hard time lifting them and holding the poses.

Stretching throughout workout.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

"4 sets wide grip lat pull downs. 10 reps"

for arms?? please explain?

----------


## Carlos_E

> "4 sets wide grip lat pull downs. 10 reps"
> 
> for arms?? please explain?


Warm up to get some blood pumping.

----------


## chest6

> My problem is when I do cardio I shrink. I lose weight. That's the main reason I don't do it.


I start gaining fat if I don't every other day or every 3 at the least..I wish I had that problem.

----------


## Hackamaniac

I am so jealous..I get sick and tired of cardio...

----------


## Carlos_E

8/28/06

*Quads* I trained solo today.

Leg press. *(Full range deep presses. Knees to shoulders.)*

720 Pounds. Deep full range presses. 10 reps.
810 Pounds. Deep full range presses. 10 reps.
900 Pounds. Deep full range presses. 10 reps.
1,080 Pounds. Deep full range presses. 8 reps. 

_Training legs makes me think about my father who passed away. My father was a very dedicated athlete and did not believe in failure. Pretty much everything I do in the gym is because of him. When I think of him it makes me cry. When I cry, I get stronger. I don't bawl like a baby, but I cry. (I know it's weird. Big deal.)_

1,260 Pounds. Deep full range presses. 8 reps.
Stretched quads

Leg press. Feet touching together.
3 sets. 630 Pounds. Deep full range presses. 10 reps. 
Super set with 2 sets front squats. 10 reps.
Stretched quads

Leg press. Feet touching together. Toes turned out.
3 sets. 630 Pounds. Deep full range presses. 10 reps. 
Super set with 2 sets front squats. 10 reps.
Stretched quads

4 sets leg extensions. 10 reps.
Super set with adductor machine. 235 Pounds. 10 reps.
Stretched quads

Posing

*Waddled out of the gym with a nice leg pump.*

----------


## Hackamaniac

I bet my legs are sore from just reading that :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

That's a crazy leg session man!

----------


## Carlos_E

> That's a crazy leg session man!


You never do a leg press only day? 

Every once in a while to mix things up I'll do squats only or leg press only. When I go back to other movements I notice my strength goes way up.

----------


## *Narkissos*

I sometimes do a squat only session.. Never a leg-press-only session... 

And never for that many sets.

----------


## SMAN12b

> You never do a leg press only day? 
> 
> Every once in a while to mix things up I'll do squats only or leg press only. When I go back to other movements I notice my strength goes way up.



I have done squat only days, but now will try a few leg press only days after seeing your workout and your tree trunks you got!!!

----------


## Carlos_E

I started to take a pictures of the leg pump but the underwear I had on looked pretty nasty covered in sweat. I decided it was best not to.  :LOL:

----------


## Carlos_E

> I have done squat only days, but now will try a few leg press only days after seeing your workout and your tree trunks you got!!!


I did not want to stress my back today because I'm doing hamstrings tomorrow including stiff leg dead lifts.

----------


## SMAN12b

> I started to take a pictures of the leg pump but the underwear I had on looked pretty nasty covered in sweat. I decided it was best not to.



Better start carrying a spare pair of undies.....lolol Hate to miss the pump shots

----------


## rockhardman

> 8/28/06
> 
> *Quads* I trained solo today.
> 
> Leg press. *(Full range deep presses. Knees to shoulders.)*
> 
> 720 Pounds. Deep full range presses. 10 reps.
> 810 Pounds. Deep full range presses. 10 reps.
> 900 Pounds. Deep full range presses. 10 reps.
> ...



 :Madd:  DAMN BROTHA!!! u r on fire shit im trying to catch up to u in weights and reps and u keep coming up stronger and stronger, hey man no matter wut u keep crying tears of blood if u have to but always keep training hard and safe and u will get ur pro card sooner or later :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Carlos_E

> u will get ur pro card sooner or later


I got a LOOOOOONG time to go for that but that is the long term goal.

----------


## C_Bino

> You never do a leg press only day? 
> 
> Every once in a while to mix things up I'll do squats only or leg press only. When I go back to other movements I notice my strength goes way up.


That's a really interesting concept Carlos. I will definitely give this routine a shot, since squats and extensions really kill me (You know my knee situation).

Thanks for the update again, I will let you know how it goes once I try it out.

----------


## taiboxa

i like the log, very nice, but i was curious and these may of already been asked but i notice u very rarely jot down the weight used... and ur reps remain constant- Does ur weight very each set in decreasing incriments to attain required rep quota? or is it constant as well?

----------


## Carlos_E

> i like the log, very nice, but i was curious and these may of already been asked but i notice u very rarely jot down the weight used... and ur reps remain constant- Does ur weight very each set in decreasing incriments to attain required rep quota? or is it constant as well?


We pyramid up in weight. 

If he gives me 5-6 sets the 4-5 will drop down to a lighter weight then the next set will continue pyramiding up from previous heavy set.

Hope that made sense.

----------


## taiboxa

> We pyramid up in weight. 
> 
> If he gives me 5-6 sets the 4-5 will drop down to a lighter weight then the next set will continue pyramiding up from previous heavy set.
> 
> Hope that made sense.


yep gotchya

----------


## chest6

Damn thats a bad ass day right there. I've never done leg press only like that. I think I may start incorporating more super sets. I saw that you said that your endurace has really increased from it and you become more sore than you did previously. I really leg presses with feet close together...really nails the outter quad

----------


## Carlos_E

8/29/06

*Hamstrings & Calves*

*Hamstrings*

4 sets standing leg curls. 10 reps
Super set with 4 sets of modified leg press. 12 reps (From the bottom then up 50% then back down. Felt high in the hamstring near glute tie in.)
Stretching

4 sets seated leg curls. 10 reps squeezing and 5 second hold on last 3 reps
Super set with 4 set single leg seated curls. 5 reps slow holding each rep
Stretching

4 sets laying leg curls. 10 reps
Super set with 4 sets quarter leg curls. 6 rep. (Basically curling from the top down a quarter of the way and back up. Felt high in the hamstring near glute tie in.)
Stretching

*Calves*
4 sets calve raises on leg press. 12 reps toes straight.
4 sets calve raises on leg press. 12 reps toes out.
2 sets calve raises on leg press. 12 reps toes in.
Stretching

4 sets seated calve raises. 10 reps.
Stretching

4 sets standing calve raises. 10 reps.
Stretching

4 sets seated shin curls._ (For front of calve.)_

----------


## QUEBECBIGMAN

Carlos you are a machine !!!
and like nark. said we whant pict. Bro
good job !!!!

----------


## carved.in.stone

Good read, 
is there going to be pics going up with this soon or you waiting a while yet?

----------


## Carlos_E

9/1/06

I trained back today at a different gym. I had a blonde fake boobie fitness chick come over and introduce herself to me and ask if she could work in training back with me. I think she was flirting. She kept asking me 100s of personal questions. Where do I train, at what time, when is the next day I will be there, will she see me again bla bla bla and telling me how great I look. If I see her again I'm going to tell her she's barkin' up the wrong tree. I'm gonna ask her if she has a brother and is he hot and muscular.

*Back workout*

4 sets Dumbbell rows. 10 reps. 
Stretching

4 sets wide grip pull downs to chest. 10 reps.
Super set with pull downs behind the head with lighter weight. 8 reps.
Stretching

4 sets hammer strength seated row. 10 reps. (Very heavy)
Stretching

4 sets hammer strength over head row under hand grip. 10 reps.
Stretching

4 sets standing cable row to middle back. 10 reps

4 sets dead lifts.

----------


## rockhardman

( :0piss:  competition) yup keep making us work harder bro u are gonna blow up  :Wink/Grin:  u know wut i mean!! :Hmmmm:

----------


## JohnboyF

Carlos how are you feeling now with the training and pre-comp stuff?

----------


## C_Bino

Another good back day C. Tell me, what difference do you notice in terms of muscle stimulation when you do the overhead row with an UNDERhand grip oppsed to an OVERhand grip?

----------


## Carlos_E

I feel it lower in my lat like doing an under hand close grip pull down.

----------


## C_Bino

p.s.

Send the fitness chick my way.  :LOL:

----------


## QUEBECBIGMAN

me it is the man that come to flirt and you have the women 
no justice !!!
great journal

----------


## Carlos_E

9/2/06

*Chest workout*
3 sets close grip pull downs. 10 reps.

5 sets modified barbell flat bench. 10, 10, 8, 8, 10 reps. *(Very heavy. Last set negatives.)*
Stretching

3 sets cables. 10 reps. 5 second hold every other rep.

4 sets modified incline dumbbells. 10 reps. *(Palms facing on top squeezing center chest.)*
Super set with hammer strength flat bench. 10, 10, 8, 8 reps. *(Very heavy. Up 50% then back down.)
*Stretching

4 sets dips. 10 reps.
Super set with most muscular holds with weight.
Stretching

4 sets decline pull overs. 10 reps.* (Very heavy. Set to a high decline. This shit hurt the hell out of my ribs.)*

4 set lateral raises. 10 reps.

Posing through out

----------


## JohnboyF

Whats a modified flat bench?

----------


## Carlos_E

> Whats a modified flat bench?


You're sitting on the floor in front of the end of the bench. Knees tucked close to your chest. Then arch back and put your upper back and head on the bench keeping your feet and ass low on the floor. Then do flat bench. It stretches and hurts the hell out of your rib cage.

----------


## JohnboyF

wow.... You and Victor are really trying to stretch the rib cage ....

Thanks C

----------


## Carlos_E

I have to say I had a damn good chest workout yesterday. My chest is VERY sore today and so is my rib cage.

----------


## firmechicano831

Carlos you are going to look very good on contest day. We will all be there chearing for you even if were not there.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Carlos you are going to look very good on contest day. We will all be there chearing for you even if were not there.


Thanks man!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

this is some interesting training!! Working real hard there Carlos!

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Hey Carlos im reading too man and might I add your workouts have inspired me to go psychotic on my workouts. I think it was 20 sets you did total for back, thats it im creating a new routine. Maybe you can help me????!! ha your filled with time ill just scrap bits and pieces and create something on my own. Im sick of my standard workouts i.e. chest: 4 sets flat, 3 sets incline dumbell, 3 sets decline dumbell superset with cable flys...done. Shoulders: 3 sets dumbell press, 3 sets front raises, 3 sets lat raises, 3 sets bent over rear delts....I NEED MORE! Especially since I started my TRT 2 weeks ago at a whopping dose of 200mg every 2 weeks haha...but hey this is what normalcy is like...im all for it. Good luck with ur workouts man

----------


## spound

Don't tell the fitness chick to bounce...keep her around so that if I ever make it up there to train with you, you can hook me up with her  :Big Grin: 

Great journal. I have to say though...volume training is just not my cup of tea. I am interested none the less though. I wish you the best of progress.

----------


## Carlos_E

> volume training is just not my cup of tea.


It ain't mine either. That man hurts me.  :LOL:

----------


## Carlos_E

9/5/06

*Shoulders*

4 sets rear delts. 10 reps.
Superset with 4 sets rear delts one arm at a time. 10 reps.
Stretching

5 sets hammer strength military press. 10 reps.
Superset with 4 sets hammer strength military press facing inward. 10 reps.

4 sets 1 arm dumbbell presses. 10 reps.
Superset with 4 sets lateral raises. 10 reps
Superset with 4 sets pull downs. 10 reps. (Under hand grip.)
Stretching

----------


## Carlos_E

I hate my cell phone camera it sucks so bad. It washes out striations and veins. I have veins in my delts that snake through my rear delts and down through tricep and bicep and connect to the veins in my forearms. I have striations in my delts, triceps and forearms. I guess you'll just have to imagine them there until I get a better camera.  :LOL: 

I haven't started diet or cardio yet but will soon.

----------


## Hackamaniac

Your delts look amazing...Reminds me of a cannon ball damn near...Bicep and tricep look big and solid...I think your forearms look packed with muscle also...

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Please hes small...bahaaa just kidding, keep up the work man.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Please hes small


I think so to.  :Frown:

----------


## C_Bino

DAMNIT C your forearms are almost as big as your biceps. Thats amazing.

Looking great as always...great size and shape.

----------


## Columbus

Carlos - Props bro....enjoying the thread....your last delt rouitine, would you reccomend it for someone looking to put on mass....I've been stuick in a rut and delts are responding.....dbell press every week is just getting old.....thoughts on a new routine?

----------


## UpstateTank

goddamn you've got yourself a set of cannons there...you're gonna f'in destroy the competition

----------


## Carlos_E

9/7/06

I started cardio today. Whoever invented cardio deserves to be shot! I hate cardio. I don't know how or why people get into it.


*Quad Workout*

4 sets leg press. 10 reps.
Super set with 4 sets leg extensions. 10 reps.
Stretching

5 sets front squats. 10 reps *(From the bottom then up 75% then back down.)
*Super set with 3 sets of single leg extensions. *(Slow reps. Hold and squeezing at the top.)
*Stretching

2 sets of dumbbell lunges.
Stretching

30 minutes cardio. (Walking on treadmill set to incline.)

----------


## Carlos_E

> Your delts look amazing...Reminds me of a cannon ball damn near...Bicep and tricep look big and solid...I think your forearms look packed with muscle also...





> DAMNIT C your forearms are almost as big as your biceps. Thats amazing.
> 
> Looking great as always...great size and shape.





> goddamn you've got yourself a set of cannons there...you're gonna f'in destroy the competition


Thank you.

----------


## Carlos_E

I'm not feeling so great. I hate to diet and I hate cardio. I'm trying not to think about it to much. I'll just get it done. It's a necessary evil.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Carlos - Props bro....enjoying the thread....your last delt rouitine, would you reccomend it for someone looking to put on mass....I've been stuick in a rut and delts are responding.....dbell press every week is just getting old.....thoughts on a new routine?


If you're looking to add mass I would not do as many reps. My shoulder workout when I'm bulking takes me about 30 minutes.

4 sets military press. Free bar, on smith or dumbbells. (I prefer bar over dumbbells)
4 sets lateral raises with dumbbells or cables.
4 sets rear delts. Either on peck deck or seated with dumbbells.

I train traps with back.

----------


## Carlos_E

9/8/06

I got to the gym late and did a very quick hamstring workout.

*Hamstrings & Calves*

*Hamstrings*
4 sets seated leg curls. 10 reps.
Super set with 4 sets of modified leg press. 15 reps (From the bottom then up 50% then back down. Felt high in the hamstring near glute tie in.)
Stretching

4 sets laying single leg curls. 10 reps.
Super set with 4 sets quarter leg curls. 10 rep. (Curling from the top down a quarter of the way and back up. Felt high in the hamstring near glute tie in.)
Stretching

*Calves*
2 sets calve raises on leg press. 12 reps toes straight.
2 sets calve raises on leg press. 12 reps toes out.
Stretching

3 sets standing calve raises on. 12 reps toes in.
Stretching

3 sets seated calve raises. 12 reps.
Stretching

6 sets tibia raises. 12 reps.
Stretching

----------


## Carlos_E

9/9/06

Finally started contest prep, diet and cardio this week. Victor took a look at me today and said I look tighter than last week. Abs look better and shape is good. He said I have not lost size.

*Back workout*

4 sets hammer strength over head row under hand grip. 10 reps.
Super set with one arm at a time 3 second squeeze. 5 reps.
Stretching

5 sets seated cable row to middle back. Straight bar. 10 reps.
Stretching

5 sets lat pull downs. 10 reps.
Stretching

4 sets hammer strength seated row. 10 reps.

4 sets deadlifts to failure.

----------


## JohnboyF

Carlos are you still training with Victors trainer?

----------


## Carlos_E

> Carlos are you still training with Victors trainer?


Yes I am.

----------


## JohnboyF

I noticed you were late for your Ham workout so i thought he would be pissed. I saw no comment That's why i asked.

----------


## Carlos_E

> I noticed you were late for your Ham workout so i thought he would be pissed. I saw no comment That's why i asked.


My work schedule and his does not always match up so some days I train on my own. Thursday and Friday I had to work late. I got home from the gym between 11pm - midnight.  :Frown:  If I miss him during the week I try and make it up on the weekends.

----------


## Columbus

> You're sitting on the floor in front of the end of the bench. Knees tucked close to your chest. Then arch back and put your upper back and head on the bench keeping your feet and ass low on the floor. Then do flat bench. It stretches and hurts the hell out of your rib cage.


How do you unrack the bar Carlos? Very interesting....

----------


## miked512

> 8/7/06
> 
> I started cardio today. Whoever invented cardio deserves to be shot! I hate cardio. I don't know how or why people get into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes cardio. (Walking on treadmill set to incline.)


I think the majority of people that get into cardio are just too poor to get liposuction. Even though they really need it.

----------


## JohnboyF

Bump Carlos... where you at...? how is the cardio?

----------


## Carlos_E

9/11/06

*Arms*

4 sets wide grip lat pull downs. 10 reps. *(Warm up)*

4 sets tricep extension over head. 12 reps. 

4 sets incline skull crushers with dumbbells 10 reps.
Super set with standing dumbbell curls. 10 reps.

5 sets close grip flat bench. 10, 10, 8, 8, 6 reps.
Super set with 4 sets concentration curls. 10 reps.

4 sets tricep movement that is hard to explain. (Standing upright, arms straight down holding a straight bar behind you.) 10 reps.
Super set with 4 sets hammer curls. 10 reps.

Cardio.

----------


## Carlos_E

> You're sitting on the floor in front of the end of the bench. Knees tucked close to your chest. Then arch back and put your upper back and head on the bench keeping your feet and ass low on the floor. Then do flat bench. It stretches and hurts the hell out of your rib cage.





> How do you unrack the bar Carlos? Very interesting....


You're upper back and head is arched back laying flat on the bench with the rest of you off the bench. It's easiest to do on smith or using dumbbells.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Bump Carlos... where you at...? how is the cardio?


Still hating it but I'm doing it. I'm lucky I don't have to do it many times a week. At least not yet.

----------


## chest6

> 9/11/06
> 
> *Arms*
> 
> 4 sets wide grip lat pull downs. 10 reps. *(Warm up)*
> 
> 4 sets tricep extension over head. 12 reps. 
> 
> 4 sets incline skull crushers with dumbbells 10 reps.
> ...


Like Barbell kickbacks or something?

----------


## Carlos_E

Is that what it's called? Describe it?

----------


## spencer

> I hate my cell phone camera it sucks so bad. It washes out striations and veins. I have veins in my delts that snake through my rear delts and down through tricep and bicep and connect to the veins in my forearms. I have striations in my delts, triceps and forearms. I guess you'll just have to imagine them there until I get a better camera. 
> 
> I haven't started diet or cardio yet but will soon.


lookin great carlos. ive been following this journal for abit now. yes, that camera is shit on that phone, i have the same phone. it dosent show my 8pac off  :What?:  lol

----------


## spencer

try tellin us what your listenin to aswell while u workout, that would be good lol

----------


## chest6

> Is that what it's called? Describe it?


nvm I guess that would be impossible if your arms were already straight...

----------


## UpstateTank

any updates carlos?

----------


## rake922

> 4 sets tricep movement that is hard to explain. (Standing upright, arms straight down holding a straight bar behind you.) 10 reps.
> Super set with 4 sets hammer curls. 10 reps.


It doesn't sound like that could hit the triceps
True?

----------


## wrestler8706

What do you think am i overtraining, please help. After each workout I do one or two sets of one set of a hundred for that body part light weight.
*[email protected]*

SHOULDERS- 4 sets of 10
*Bar Front standing
*Bar Back Standing
*Dumbells Standing

BICEPS- 4 sets of 10
Bar standing
Preacher Bench
Standing Dumbells

DIPS- 10 sets of 20
Seated Dips

TRAPS 6 sets of 10
Standing Rows Bar In
Standing Rows Bar Out 

HEAVY LEG DAY 4 sets of 10
Sled
Inner Thigh Machine
Hamstrings
Calfs
Chair against the wall for 45sec
Deadlifts

LIGHT LEG DAY 1 set of 100
Sled
Inner Thigh Machine
Hamstrings
Calfs
Chair against the wall for 45sec
Deadlifts

LEG DAY 3 6 sets of 10
Front Squats
Calfs with Dumbells

BACK 4 sets of 10 ( I bend over with a bar and bring it to my chest and pintch my back)
Back Bar Close grip
Back Bar Close grip Reverse
back Bar Wide grip
Back Bar Wide grip Reverse

Chest 4 sets of 10
Incline Bench Dumbells
Flat Bench Dumbells
Decling Bench Dumbells
Incline Bar - 1 set of 50
Flat Bar - 1 set of 50
Lat pull down close grip
Lat pull down wide grip
Lat pull down Close grip reverse
Lat pull down Wide grip reverse

I do two upper bodys and one Leg day and then rest a day, then reapeat. I am 6 2 and weight is 230 pounds. I wrestle for college i am very strong but you can always be stronger. I have 15% body fat and am also looking to really define myself. i eat healthy but have no diet.

----------


## wrestler8706

What do you think am i overtraining, please help. After each workout I do one or two sets of one set of a hundred for that body part light weight.
*[email protected]*

SHOULDERS- 4 sets of 10
*Bar Front standing
*Bar Back Standing
*Dumbells Standing

BICEPS- 4 sets of 10
Bar standing
Preacher Bench
Standing Dumbells

DIPS- 10 sets of 20
Seated Dips

TRAPS 6 sets of 10
Standing Rows Bar In
Standing Rows Bar Out 

HEAVY LEG DAY 4 sets of 10
Sled
Inner Thigh Machine
Hamstrings
Calfs
Chair against the wall for 45sec
Deadlifts

LIGHT LEG DAY 1 set of 100
Sled
Inner Thigh Machine
Hamstrings
Calfs
Chair against the wall for 45sec
Deadlifts

LEG DAY 3 6 sets of 10
Front Squats
Calfs with Dumbells

BACK 4 sets of 10 ( I bend over with a bar and bring it to my chest and pintch my back)
Back Bar Close grip
Back Bar Close grip Reverse
back Bar Wide grip
Back Bar Wide grip Reverse

Chest 4 sets of 10
Incline Bench Dumbells
Flat Bench Dumbells
Decling Bench Dumbells
Incline Bar - 1 set of 50
Flat Bar - 1 set of 50
Lat pull down close grip
Lat pull down wide grip
Lat pull down Close grip reverse
Lat pull down Wide grip reverse

I do two upper bodys and one Leg day and then rest a day, then reapeat. I am 6 2 and weight is 230 pounds. I wrestle for college i am very strong but you can always be stronger. I have 15% body fat and am also looking to really define myself. i eat healthy but have no diet.

----------


## rake922

:What?:  um hijacking somebody's journal....... :What?:

----------


## chest6

wtf make your own thread dude

----------


## little dyno

lots of energy,+intensity+food=muscles way to go carlos

----------


## Columbus

Carlos - WTG bro....looking solid. I have been splittling legs into two sep. days for the past 10 weeks and loving it.....I haven't done front squats yet, would you reccomend them on quad day? Usually my quad day (keep in mine I am trying to put on size) is squats (12,10,8,6,6,12) Leg press (10,8,6,6,) Leg Extent (4 sets) and then standing and seated calves (6 sets) My lower back has been giving me fits, so just wondering if you would change anything up? Squat 3x a month instead of 4? Do front squats on that day?

----------


## ironaddict69

Carlos E, you look great! ive been readin up on ur training, and all i gotta say is good job.

----------


## Hackamaniac

> Carlos - WTG bro....looking solid. I have been splittling legs into two sep. days for the past 10 weeks and loving it.....I haven't done front squats yet, would you reccomend them on quad day? Usually my quad day (keep in mine I am trying to put on size) is squats (12,10,8,6,6,12) Leg press (10,8,6,6,) Leg Extent (4 sets) and then standing and seated calves (6 sets) My lower back has been giving me fits, so just wondering if you would change anything up? Squat 3x a month instead of 4? Do front squats on that day?


I'm not to trying to be rude...
But you could of asked him in a pm..

----------


## ianchov

great journal, Carlos...

you made me thinking about how hard is to be a pro 


keep up the good work

----------


## spywizard

I'll bump this workout.. it's close to mine, with a few adjustments.. i do lighter weights now, but get up to 20 reps... 

except i don't do the posing thing.. that takes alot of energy.. 

good job

----------


## chest6

:Frown:  over a month..no posting  :Frown:

----------


## guest589745

Probly busy with his comp.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Probly busy with his comp.


 :LOL:  My comp was over 3 weeks ago. 

I've been busy with contest rebound and spending time with my bf before he leaves. He's getting shipped away for a couple months.  :Frown:

----------


## guest589745

I know it was a while ago but I was just sayin that sprobly why you didnt post .........? Oh wait ........nvm  :Smilie: 

I try too hard sometimes.........

----------


## Carlos_E

> I know it was a while ago but I was just sayin that sprobly why you didnt post .........? Oh wait ........nvm 
> 
> I try too hard sometimes.........


My contest results were posted. In the competitve Q&A section and also Member pictures.

----------


## JJP480

Been chompin at the bit for something different and I have 3 weeks off. So eat sleep train with your routine see how it goes .
Thanks for the post .
Like pushin the envelope and this volume should be interesting .

----------


## chest6

> My comp was over 3 weeks ago. 
> 
> I've been busy with contest rebound and spending time with my bf before he leaves. He's getting shipped away for a couple months.


fair enuf. Still- No slacking  :Smilie:

----------


## Carlos_E

> fair enuf. Still- No slacking


I guess I am slacking. I can't get around to posting my workouts.  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

or lack thereof  :Frown:

----------

